# LFTS 10-14



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Good luck out there today. I’ll be working on my road again. If I can keep the deer off the road.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

First hunt. Eaton county. Three neighbors decided to target shoot at 7:20 this morning


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Pretty good action before light again this morning. Something spooked them and they spent 5 minutes blowing and stomping


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Jacobf said:


> First hunt. Eaton county. Three neighbors decided to target shoot at 7:20 this morning


Duck hunting maybe?


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

crossneyes said:


> Duck hunting maybe?


If they are ducking hunting they got there limit in 10 minutes.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

anyone looking for a killer public land squirrel spot?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Ground and pound on a ridge top this morning! 
Good luck to all!









Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Bow in hand, doe at 50 yards. Shooter buck steps out opposite corner of field, walking straight at me. Doe now at 20 yards. Going to have to pass the doe now. Buck decides he doesnt want to pay me a visit after all. Bummer. Doe out of range. Doh!


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Spooked every deer in Jackson Co. On way in. Sorry fellas. Maybe tonight will be good?


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’m at work and I’m surrounded by a-holes!!!! Good luck guys


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Craves said:


> Where do you hunt in the Township? I live here also.


I live in town but hunt off of cuttle rd. How about you?


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Well s—t I guess I should of set my alarm ! It sure looks good out there with frost on the ground good luck out there guys


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

U of M Fan said:


> I’m at work and I’m surrounded by a-holes!!!! Good luck guys


I'm at work too. Also surrounded by....wait, where do you work again? LOL.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Got a lead on some good perch, sense ya didn't make the hunt ! My nephews bday party shortly wrecked my a.m.  What a morning ! Pm sent old lund



Old lund said:


> Well s—t I guess I should of set my alarm ! It sure looks good out there with frost on the ground good luck out there guys


good luck guy's.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

thegospelisgood said:


> Spooked every deer in Jackson Co. On way in. Sorry fellas. Maybe tonight will be good?


Not far enough, none of them ran by me


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

just a few does so far , I think the ducks are moving better then the deer this morning judging by the shooting going on


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

U of M Fan said:


> I’m at work and I’m surrounded by a-holes!!!! Good luck guys


Yep, me too... someone put a deer on the ground for us.


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Quiet so far. Sister slept in


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Drinking coffee got a doe and her fawns eating the pears that fell off the tree in the yard


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Found the buck I shot last night. Story to follow when I can figure out how to post pics. 11 points.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> There he is. First life time buck.


Way to go and congrats on a really nice buck and congrats on your first. Awesome pics as well!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Craves said:


> I'm off of Yankee Rd...if you ever need help with one, let me know.


Tripp Rd. Here. I’m happy to help too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Nice bucks guys!!!


----------



## IceBear55 (Jan 15, 2018)

Well it wasn't an 8, it was an 11pt...
It's no monster, but has some character I like... Hey I'll take it...
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

LabtechLewis said:


> That's a really good buck! Nice pics!





Muskegonbow said:


> Huge neck for Oct 14. Congrats!





vsmorgantown said:


> Way to go and congrats on a really nice buck and congrats on your first. Awesome pics as well!


Thanks guys. When your wife is a photographer, you don't have a choice but to take 30min for a photo shoot. Lol


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

IceBear55 said:


> Well it wasn't an 8, it was an 11pt...
> It's no monster, but has some character I like... Hey I'll take it...
> View attachment 334780
> View attachment 334781
> ...


That is a really unique rack. Way cool!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

IceBear55 said:


> Well it wasn't an 8, it was an 11pt...
> It's no monster, but has some character I like... Hey I'll take it...
> View attachment 334780
> View attachment 334781
> ...


Great looking buck super cool character! Congrats. All these pics of success has me fired up I can't wait to get in my stand this afternoon.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

IceBear55 said:


> Well it wasn't an 8, it was an 11pt...
> It's no monster, but has some character I like... Hey I'll take it...
> View attachment 334780
> View attachment 334781
> ...





M.Schmitz87 said:


> Thanks guys. When your wife is a photographer, you don't have a choice but to take 30min for a photo shoot. Lol


Nice deer and awesome pictures! I love that black and white one.

I knew those were professional as soon as I saw them. Bad ass man and congrats again!


----------



## IceBear55 (Jan 15, 2018)

IceBear55 said:


> Well it wasn't an 8, it was an 11pt...
> It's no monster, but has some character I like... Hey I'll take it...
> View attachment 334780
> View attachment 334781
> ...


On a down note, Lost my 1st pair of underwear for the season!!!! But hey I guarantee ya it won't be my last.. Why can't just remember to put that ol' TP in the backpack the 1st few times out??


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> There he is. First life time buck.


Nice buck, congrats, hopefully many more to come!! Nice pictures


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

IceBear55 said:


> Well it wasn't an 8, it was an 11pt...
> It's no monster, but has some character I like... Hey I'll take it...
> View attachment 334780
> View attachment 334781
> ...


There's some "ring" hangers on that rack..
Congratulations!!!
Remain proud of your accomplishments!!!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Muskegonbow said:


> View attachment 334775
> I’m trying the app to post a picture not sure it will work.
> 
> Dang, awesome buck, stud for sure, congrats!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> There he is. First life time buck.


You did great!

Congrats!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Muskegonbow said:


> View attachment 334775
> I’m trying the app to post a picture not sure it will work.
> Very nice Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app





M.Schmitz87 said:


> There he is. First life time buck.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Muskegonbow said:


> View attachment 334775
> I’m trying the app to post a picture not sure it will work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Dandy! Way to go!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

IceBear55 said:


> Well it wasn't an 8, it was an 11pt...
> It's no monster, but has some character I like... Hey I'll take it...
> View attachment 334780
> View attachment 334781
> ...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Muskegonbow said:


> View attachment 334775
> I’m trying the app to post a picture not sure it will work.
> Great buck! Congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Gone_Hunting said:


> Rise and shine boys, should be a nice morning. Heading out to gratiot county with the sister. Hope something comes into range for her.


Non stop action this morning, if it wasn't deer it was turkeys. Had a pretty good 8 point right under my stand before passing across in front of me at 7 am. Too dark to pick up my bow, I could see the rack plenty but not the deer.

A few does and fawns later I had 5 toms and a hen surrounding me for an hour scratching, preening in the sun and eventually bedding down. I figured I could watch them and they'd watch everything else. Neither of us saw anything for 45 minutes, then they all got up and went to water in a flood puddle about 60 yards out. I took the opportunity to get ready to go and climbed down. Took my bow off the rope and was reaching to put the rope up higher and saw a doe and a fawn heading almost straight for me. I kneeled down and tried to make myself small and watched under my hat brim deer legs getting closer and closer, like less than 10 feet from me closer. I'm thinking there is no way she doesn't see me and I'm starting to wonder if a fight is brewing or what. She passes right behind me directly in my wind and bolts taking a third deer I didn't see but already back there with her. The leaves and dirt clods she kicked up landed on my bow.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

The wind is really swirling here. Hopefully its in my favor when deer show up.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Muskegonbow said:


> View attachment 334775
> I’m trying the app to post a picture not sure it will work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Solid!


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

IceBear55 said:


> Well it wasn't an 8, it was an 11pt...
> It's no monster, but has some character I like... Hey I'll take it...
> View attachment 334780
> View attachment 334781
> ...


job well done ice man that's is a different rack for sure!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> There he is. First life time buck.


 Cooler than cool.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

IceBear55 said:


> Well it wasn't an 8, it was an 11pt...
> It's no monster, but has some character I like... Hey I'll take it...
> View attachment 334780
> View attachment 334781
> ...


You did the right thing. He'd a been a holy terror next year.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Muskegonbow said:


> View attachment 334775
> I’m trying the app to post a picture not sure it will work.
> 
> Congrats, awesome buck!
> ...


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

IceBear55 said:


> Well it wasn't an 8, it was an 11pt...
> It's no monster, but has some character I like... Hey I'll take it...
> View attachment 334780
> View attachment 334781
> ...


Very cool, nice character there! Congrats!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Great pics Schmitz! Really like the center one, how did she get the antlers to stand out that way?


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

It’s ok OGB spit it out! Lol!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> 7 pointer down. Seen him crash. First buck ever for me. Started hunting 5 years ago and never connected with a buck. More than excited! I can't believe it. Photos to follow.


1st buck huh? Even better than you thought it would be ain't it! Big congrats on the 1st of hopefully many!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

IceBear55 said:


> Well it wasn't an 8, it was an 11pt...
> It's no monster, but has some character I like... Hey I'll take it...
> View attachment 334780
> View attachment 334781
> ...


That's a Tree devastator right there man! Congratulaitions on a cool looking buck icebear!!!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Gr


M.Schmitz87 said:


> There he is. First life time buck.





IceBear55 said:


> Well it wasn't an 8, it was an 11pt...
> It's no monster, but has some character I like... Hey I'll take it...
> View attachment 334780
> View attachment 334781
> ...


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

mbrewer said:


> Non stop action this morning, if it wasn't deer it was turkeys. Had a pretty good 8 point right under my stand before passing across in front of me at 7 am. Too dark to pick up my bow, I could see the rack plenty but not the deer.
> 
> A few does and fawns later I had 5 toms and a hen surrounding me for an hour scratching, preening in the sun and eventually bedding down. I figured I could watch them and they'd watch everything else. Neither of us saw anything for 45 minutes, then they all got up and went to water in a flood puddle about 60 yards out. I took the opportunity to get ready to go and climbed down. Took my bow off the rope and was reaching to put the rope up higher and saw a doe and a fawn heading almost straight for me. I kneeled down and tried to make myself small and watched under my hat brim deer legs getting closer and closer, like less than 10 feet from me closer. I'm thinking there is no way she doesn't see me and I'm starting to wonder if a fight is brewing or what. She passes right behind me directly in my wind and bolts taking a third deer I didn't see but already back there with her. The leaves and dirt clods she kicked up landed on my bow.


I had two in front of me last night...one was a doe for sure, and the big bodied one stayed 50+ yards out...The doe only needed to come in 5 more yards to be out of the tall weeds. That story ended when a flock of turkeys busted through the woods behind me...the deer bolted.


----------



## dapakattack (Jan 14, 2015)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> 7 pointer down. Seen him crash. First buck ever for me. Started hunting 5 years ago and never connected with a buck. More than excited! I can't believe it. Photos to follow.


Congratulations M. You will always relish and remember your first. There are never any guarantees of a second.


----------



## ninepntr (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks like 3 bucks went down, congrats to everyone that drew blood today!
That’s what it’s all about!
Haven’t been able to get in a stand yet....living vicariously through you hunters!
Congrats again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Nothing this morning for my son and I. Seems every time I take him it is slow. It's not helping to try to get the hunting bug in him. On a positive note, we had more conversation in the stand in 3 hours than we've had all week.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Out for the afternoon..........









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Back out again in Jackson county. Sitting my cousins stand which is one heck of a honey hole. Hes about to go out west first two weeks so he said go ahead.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

On Target said:


> Nothing this morning for my son and I. Seems every time I take him it is slow. It's not helping to try to get the hunting bug in him. On a positive note, we had more conversation in the stand in 3 hours than we've had all week.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Maybe your talking to much. I know its a problem when i go with my son.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

RMH said:


> Out for the afternoon..........
> View attachment 334794
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


What the hell is up with no Green Apple 8 packs? Pissing me off!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

IceBear55 said:


> Well it wasn't an 8, it was an 11pt...
> It's no monster, but has some character I like... Hey I'll take it...
> View attachment 334780
> View attachment 334781
> ...


Hmmmm. I'm not so sure.

If I told you that I saw an animal with a spiked ball flail weapon sticking out of it's forehead and a tongue dipped in blood, I'm pretty sure you would, indeed, say it was a monster.

Cool buck!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Ranger Ray said:


> What the hell is up with no Green Apple 8 packs? Pissing me off!


Walmart in Canton or Taylor.............

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

